# First Type 45 Destroyer for Royal Navy to be launched soon



## Armymatters (31 Jan 2006)

http://www.type45.com/#article102
1st of Feb, 2006 at 2:45pm GMT. She will be HMS Daring when launched. HRH The Countess of Wessex will be the ship's sponsor at her launch. Just got this off Jane's Defence news briefs.


----------



## big bad john (1 Feb 2006)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/scotland/4667132.stm

Launch for cutting edge warship  

HMS Daring is the first of a fleet of six Type 45 destroyers 
The biggest ever warship to be built at Glasgow's Scotstoun shipyard will be launched on the Clyde on Wednesday. 
HMS Daring is the first of the Royal Navy's new Type 45 destroyers and thousands of people are expected to turn up to see her down the slipway. 

The Type 45 will come into service in 2009 and the Navy claim it will be the most advanced warship in the world. 

Daring is one of six being built by BAE Systems in Glasgow. The launch is due to take place at about 1425 GMT. 

Each D-class destroyer will have more firepower than the combined fleet of Type 42s. 

  The combat system is the cutting edge of technology 

Lt Cdr Woodruff


Daring launch good for Clyde 
The new destroyer in detail  

The 150m long Type 45 weighs in at 7,350 tonnes. 

The weaponry includes the Principal Anti-Air Missile System, which will provide airspace cover for hundreds of miles around. 

Lt Cdr Dean Woodruff said: "The combat system is the cutting edge of technology and we've gone to a full electric compulsion system." 

On board, there is more recreational space for the crew, including the first purpose built fitness centre. 

Large mess decks have been replaced by smaller cabins and instead of having to write home all crew will have an internet connection above their bunk. 

The £5.5bn Type 45 programme was ordered by the Ministry of Defence. The six vessels - HMS Dauntless, Daring, Diamond, Defender, Dragon and Duncan - are all due to be launched from the Clyde. 

TYPE-45 DESTROYER - THE NAVY'S NEWEST WARSHIP 

1 Flight deck to take Lynx or Merlin combat helicopter
2 Navigation radar
3 Long-range radar monitors air and surface threats
4 Communications mast
5 Small-calibre gun
6 Multi-function radar can guide ship's missiles and detect enemy ones
7 Gunfire control system
8 Vertical-launching system for short- and long-range missiles
9 Medium-calibre main gun
10 Bow sonar (under keel)


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (1 Feb 2006)

"Each D-class destroyer will have more firepower than the combined fleet of Type 42s."
How big was the fleet of 42's?


----------



## big bad john (1 Feb 2006)

CFL said:
			
		

> "Each D-class destroyer will have more firepower than the combined fleet of Type 42s."
> How big was the fleet of 42's?


8 Ships HMS Exeter, Southamptom, Nottingham, Liverpool, Manchester, Gloucester, Edinburgh, York

http://www.royal-navy.mod.uk/static/pages/449.html


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (1 Feb 2006)

Thanks


----------



## Good2Golf (1 Feb 2006)

Sharp and very capable looking piece of kit!  Well done, RN.  How many Merlins will she take?

Cheers,
Deuy


----------



## baboon6 (1 Feb 2006)

1 helicopter, I'm not sure whether it will be Lynx or Merlin. As far as other RN surface ships go, Type 22 frigates and Type 42 destroyers have Lynx, Type 23 frigates (the most numerous) have Merlin. 

Edit: will initially operate Lynx, but may change to Merlin later

http://www.naval-technology.com/projects/horizon/


----------



## big bad john (2 Feb 2006)

http://portal.telegraph.co.uk/news/main.jhtml?xml=/news/2006/02/02/navy02.xml

New warship is 'quantum leap forward' for the Navy
By Thomas Harding, Defence Correspondent
(Filed: 02/02/2006)

The most powerful frontline warship since the Second World War was launched by the Countess of Wessex yesterday, marking a resurgence of British naval ship building.


The first Type 45 destroyer is launched yesterday 

The first of Britain's new Type 45 destroyers took to the waters of the Clyde as the world's most advanced air defence ship.

Daring will be able to track and destroy a target the size of a cricket ball travelling at more than three times the speed of sound, a "quantum leap forward in the Navy's capabilities", according the Royal Navy.

The boat's defensive system, combining a hugely powerful radar and missile system, has left American visitors to the yard "shaken and shocked", according to BAE Systems, its builders.

The destroyer's launch was watched by a crowd of 11,000 and hundreds of Daring's Glaswegian shipbuilders.

In the next 10 years, as many as eight T45s could be built at a cost of £650 million each. Also to be commissioned are two large aircraft carriers (£3.5 billion), four Astute class hunter killer submarines (£3 billion) and a fleet of up to 14 auxiliary ships (£3.5 billion).

Daring will be fitted with its radar and missile systems before its sea trials in early 2007. Its Samson radar, from its current location in Portsmouth, can monitor all take offs and landings from every major European airport.

29 January 2006[Money]: The big ship Navy is back 
25 November 2005: MoD cuts equipment orders to save £700m 
5 June 2005[Money]: French shipyards in line to build new Royal Navy aircraft carriers 

   BAe Systems


 Ministry of Defence

© Copyright of Telegraph Group Limited 2006. Terms & Conditions of reading.
Commercial information.   Privacy and Cookie Policy.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (2 Feb 2006)

I wonder if it will be able to "see" the American stealth line of aircraft.

"has left American visitors to the yard "shaken and shocked"


----------



## big bad john (2 Feb 2006)

CFL said:
			
		

> I wonder if it will be able to "see" the American stealth line of aircraft.
> 
> "has left American visitors to the yard "shaken and shocked"



According to the Naval Attache here, "stealth aircraft are no longer so very stealthy."  I took his comment at face value.


----------



## winchable (2 Feb 2006)

Excellent sentence at the beginning of that article which I find very true:



> marking a resurgence of British naval ship building.



That's the Type45's the New Attack Subs and the Aircraft carriers they're building all in a (relative to the navy) short period of time, very impressive.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (2 Feb 2006)

According to the Naval Attache here, "stealth aircraft are no longer so very stealthy."  I took his comment at face value.


wow!


----------



## big bad john (2 Feb 2006)

HMS Daring launches at BAE Systems’ Scotstoun shipyard in Glasgow.

Key facts about HMS Daring and the Type-45 destroyers: 
The hull structure is made of 2800tonnes of steel which is more that the weight of the Blackpool Tower. Approximately 40 tonnes of paint will have to be applied to cover an area of 100,000 square meters of steel. 
The PAAMS air defence missiles are the size of a public phone box, weigh two thirds as much as a small car and from launch accelerate to a speed twice that of Concorde in under 10 seconds. The missiles' flight manoeuvres as it locks onto a target are so severe they are 10 times more severe than a human could withstand. 
152 in metres in length, equivalent to more than 16 London Buses, and as high as an electricity pylon. 
The onboard power plant can supply enough electricity to light a town of 80,000 people. 
Her fuel tanks have a volume equivalent to approximately half the volume of an Olympic swimming pool. 
The ship’s crew will enjoy much better onboard conditions than their predecessors - including I-pod charging points, CD players, computer access, 5-Channel recreational audio and larger berths. 
Each contains 110 bunk beds, 26 sofa beds, 22 single beds with its own hospital facilities complete with operating table. 
Each is fitted with 1 bath, 44 showers, 54 toilets and 100 wash basins and also enough carpet to cover nearly two 5 A-side football pitches. 
Each has 404 phones (mainly internal) and is fitted with enough electrical cable to circle the M25 three times.


----------



## Good2Golf (2 Feb 2006)

*_Duey puts his EWO hat on for a sec..._* Frequency-agile as well as phase-coherent multi-static radar systems make quick work of "stealthy" aircraft.  Luckily, not everyone has such radar capabilities (but the cap is out there).

Cheers,
Duey


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (2 Feb 2006)

Tanks.


----------



## Armymatters (3 Feb 2006)

big bad john said:
			
		

> http://portal.telegraph.co.uk/news/main.jhtml?xml=/news/2006/02/02/navy02.xml
> 
> New warship is 'quantum leap forward' for the Navy
> By Thomas Harding, Defence Correspondent
> ...



Sounds like someone at the Telegraph was watching too many James Bond movies


----------



## karl28 (3 Feb 2006)

Man oh man to bad we couldn't get a couple of those T-45 to replace the our 280 I am not an expert and its probably never going to happen but one can dream


----------



## Jaxson (7 Feb 2006)

karl28 said:
			
		

> Man oh man to bad we couldn't get a couple of those T-45 to replace the our 280 I am not an expert and its probably never going to happen but one can dream



Im with you, ill take 2  ;D


----------



## Cloud Cover (20 May 2007)

Bump .... pretty good BAE animated video showing modular construction of Type 45...  [click on Feature Video Type 45 link]

http://www.royal-navy.mod.uk/server?show=nav.1244#


----------



## time expired (21 May 2007)

Wait a minute,"big ship navy" aircraft carriers,you war mongering naval types are in for a shock,
the UK is about to get a new Prime Minister,a proper socialist.Mr Brown needs more money to
fix the wonderful National Health Scheme to keep the British people from drinking,smoking,
and eating themselves to death, surely these noble social aims are more important than shiny new 
toys for sailors.By the way the Labour gov has been fixing the NHS for over 10 years now and
have still not got it right maybe they should be given another 10 years to keep trying.I am sure
that Canadians will understand were the priorities should be set.
                     Please excuse the rant.
                                               Regards


----------

